# Learn the steps to N'Sync's "Bye Bye Bye."



## anthrotex (Oct 24, 2011)

I want to learn the dance moves to this song, mainly the chorus, and then perform them while singing it at karaoke some night.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

Haha, sounds fun. Good luck!

Maybe dl Darin's (Darren's?) Dance Grooves. I remember them having that dance since he choreographed it, I think.


----------



## anthrotex (Oct 24, 2011)

I started watching him on YouTube, actually. My ADD is kicking in today, though, so I just went to watching other people perform it. haha I will go back to him when I need specifics, though. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

I love that song! Good luck!


----------

